# Gas cans that DONT leak??



## SoutherWis (Apr 14, 2013)

Is there such a thing?
I thought the Federal government wanted lids that automatically closes to avoid spills, and would also provide child safety. As far as I'm concerned the new cans CREATE spills, and instead of added safety they have added more danger.
I've got one I paid $15 dollars. I about puked when I seen that price tag. It leaks when you pour gas from it.
I bought a small one the other day for the chainsaw. Paid $12 buck for it. It leaks like a stuck pig when you pour from it. All over the tailgate, the hot saw, all over your hands and pants. MANN is that safe! or what?

Do they make one that dont leak? Does anyone have one?


----------



## nate379 (Apr 14, 2013)

That's a pretty good price. I bought a 5 gal can yesterday at Wallmart and it was $24.  Kinda sucked too, I had a bunch at home, just forgot to bring one with me and needed it for the trip back home (was in Fairbanks yesterday)

Had all that safety bullshit on it, took me less than 5 mins to modify it to work normal. Also added a vent to the back of the can.


----------



## SoutherWis (Apr 14, 2013)

What was the brand, I might have to look at them.
The last one I bought wants the nozzle pushed in when you pour. Well they had realize that telescoping tube was going to leak.
I didnt notice it was like that until after the fact and there's no way to modify it or it wont screw down to the top of the can.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 14, 2013)

SoutherWis said:


> Is there such a thing?
> I thought the Federal government wanted lids that automatically closes to avoid spills, and would also provide child safety. As far as I'm concerned the new cans CREATE spills, and instead of added safety they have added more danger.
> I've got one I paid $15 dollars. I about puked when I seen that price tag. It leaks when you pour gas from it.
> I bought a small one the other day for the chainsaw. Paid $12 buck for it. It leaks like a stuck pig when you pour from it. All over the tailgate, the hot saw, all over your hands and pants. MANN is that safe! or what?
> ...


 
LOL
When they came out, a big gripe discussion on here.
I'm using a new jug with an old spout & spilling none or less than when I tried the spill proof types
Some old threads on the subject:
Spill proof gas can 1
Spill proof gas can 2


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 15, 2013)

For a can that you still can buy new, I like the No-Spill cans.  They have never leaked on me.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 15, 2013)

Tree Pointer is right.  If you're looking for a can that works well with small equipment then check out No-Spill.

This subject comes up once every 2-3 months or so.  And everbody loves hearing/seeing what Jill has to say on the subject, so without furthur ado....... 



Look for them at small engine shops or equipment dealers.  Stens, Rotary, Sunbelt (John Deere), and Stihl all sell them through their dealers, they are popular for a reason.


----------



## nate379 (Apr 15, 2013)

Those cans suck almost as bad as the EPA ones! My brother had one for his saw, everytime me or my Dad tried to fill the saw it would end up making a big mess. Either would leak all over the place or overflow the tank. My Dad got pissed off enough he lobbed the damn thing in the woods 

I have a ~15 year old 1.5 gal can I use for the saw. Has a normal pre hippie EPA bullshit spout. I fill it out of a 5 gallon can so it's easier to pour into the saw. The 1.5 gal will last me a day or two of cutting.

To avoid the EPA chit, just buy race jugs.  They are real common in 5 gal sizes, but they also make smaller ones.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/G-Man-1-Gallon-Plastic-Fuel-Jug-Go-Kart-Racing-/160959340799


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 15, 2013)

nate379 said:


> Those cans suck almost as bad as the EPA ones!​


 
All 4 of mine have been trouble free.  As have the ones my FIL and BIL have.  I've had the 1 gallon can for my mix fuel for over 2 years now.  The 5 gallon cans are a godsend with the relatively quick flow rate.  Makes filling the generator in the dark much easier and fast too compared to waiting 10 minutes for my Blitz cans to glug 5 gallons into the generator tank.


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 15, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> All 4 of mine have been trouble free.  As have the ones my FIL and BIL have.  I've had the 1 gallon can for my mix fuel for over 2 years now.  The 5 gallon cans are a godsend with the relatively quick flow rate.  Makes filling the generator in the dark much easier and fast too compared to waiting 10 minutes for my Blitz cans to glug 5 gallons into the generator tank.



After BogyDaves last thread, when MM mentioned the No-Spill's. I bought a 1 gallon can and love it  

No problems........ (yet)


----------



## SoutherWis (Apr 15, 2013)

Interesting links. I didnt produce those during my searches. Thanks much.


----------



## punchy (Apr 15, 2013)

i havent tried it because i dont own any epa cans, but i saw a video the other day where a guy modified the can to make it 'usable'.  he drillled a hole and put a vent in it and ripped the guts out of the nozzle.  maybe someone with more computer skill than me could find it.


----------



## brian89gp (Apr 15, 2013)

I like the No-Spill cans a lot, no overfilling or leaking issues for me.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Apr 15, 2013)

SoutherWis said:


> Is there such a thing?
> I thought the Federal government wanted lids that automatically closes to avoid spills, and would also provide child safety. As far as I'm concerned the new cans CREATE spills, and instead of added safety they have added more danger.
> I've got one I paid $15 dollars. I about puked when I seen that price tag. It leaks when you pour gas from it.
> I bought a small one the other day for the chainsaw. Paid $12 buck for it. It leaks like a stuck pig when you pour from it. All over the tailgate, the hot saw, all over your hands and pants. MANN is that safe! or what?
> ...


 
I finally bought an Eagle metal can - 2.5 gallons - $40+

It doesn't leak at all.  Ever.


----------



## Jags (Apr 15, 2013)

Fixing the vent problems does help.


----------



## nate379 (Apr 15, 2013)

Can't exactly see what you have sticking out the back but I just screw a 1/4" or so lag bolt into the back of the can. Unscrew it and the can vents. I did a few of them 5-6 years ago and still working just fine.

The last cans I bought (other than that hippie one out of necceisity) were 5 gal race justs. Normal spout and have a vent. 4 of them cost me about $95 shipped.

Can: http://www.amazon.com/Pack-VP-Gallon-Racing-Fuel/dp/B00AVA3BBE

Nozzle: http://www.amazon.com/VP-RACING-FUELS-HOSE-GALLON/dp/B001407V0M

I use those for 100LL for the race car.


----------



## Jags (Apr 15, 2013)

nate379 said:


> Can't exactly see what you have sticking out the back but I just screw a 1/4" or so lag bolt into the back of the can.


 
A tire valve stem with the valve removed.  Unscrew cap to vent.  Screw on to seal.


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 15, 2013)

nate379 said:


> Can't exactly see what you have sticking out the back but I just screw a 1/4" or so lag bolt into the back of the can.


 
Here's one of the gas can mod videos on YouTube:


----------



## nate379 (Apr 15, 2013)

Huh, guess that works too.


----------



## Jags (Apr 15, 2013)

nate379 said:


> Huh, guess that works too.


 
It ain't perfect and still is not as fast as the old cans, but it speeds the pour by 100%


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 16, 2013)

punchy said:


> i havent tried it because i dont own any epa cans, but i saw a video the other day where a guy modified the can to make it 'usable'. he drillled a hole and put a vent in it and ripped the guts out of the nozzle. maybe someone with more computer skill than me could find it.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 16, 2013)

The one thing that all the mods do not fix, is that the cans you buy from Wally World, HD, Lowes, Menards, Tractor Supply, etc. (Blitz, Midwest, ....) are paper thin compared to the old cans made by Rubbermaid or Clinton, Eagle, etc.

The No-Spills are much more durable than my POS 5 gallon Blitz cans that now sit in the back of the shed, empty.

If you want a decent gas can without investing more time and $$ in modifying it (really, now I have to mod my gas can to get it to work right? ) it's either the metal Eagle cans like Big Redd has or the No Spills.


----------



## scooby074 (Apr 16, 2013)

Can you guys get these Septre gas cans? For a new style they arent bad at all. They pour pretty well and are actually better balanced than the old style cans.


----------



## HDRock (Apr 16, 2013)

Here is a thread I started a while back  Whats up with these strange new gas cans ??
I have a old 6gal in great shape I use ,and a couple of older 1gal that the mice chewed the vent cap n stub off, so I put in some valve stems and fixed them.
A couple of older 2 1/2gal I have with nozzles screwed up , I found new nozzles on ebay
I think I will still get the small No Spill, if works as described would be nice to use, to not over fill my blower which I do a lot


----------



## nate379 (Apr 16, 2013)

The can I bought the other day is pretty thick.  I'm about 200lbs and I sat on it without smashing it.



MasterMech said:


> The one thing that all the mods do not fix, is that the cans you buy from Wally World, HD, Lowes, Menards, Tractor Supply, etc. (Blitz, Midwest, ....) are paper thin compared to the old cans made by Rubbermaid or Clinton, Eagle, etc.
> 
> The No-Spills are much more durable than my POS 5 gallon Blitz cans that now sit in the back of the shed, empty.
> 
> If you want a decent gas can without investing more time and $$ in modifying it (really, now I have to mod my gas can to get it to work right? ) it's either the metal Eagle cans like Big Redd has or the No Spills.


----------



## fabsroman (Apr 16, 2013)

Yep, I use the No-Spill cans. Not the fastest pouring can, but I'm not that much in a hurry. As long as I do not end up with gas everywhere, it was a good pour. I bought a Briggs & Stratton el cheapo when we first got this place 2 years ago and I needed one for the mower. What a complete pile of junk. The spout has since broken and the thing would actually start bulging if it was out in the sun even for a short period of time. I just went and bought a 5 gallon No-Spill to replace it this year and it is going to be relegated to old oil storage to cut down on trips to the dump for oil disposal.


----------



## nate379 (Apr 16, 2013)

55 gal drum works pretty good for storing waste oil.


----------



## fabsroman (Apr 16, 2013)

nate379 said:


> 55 gal drum works pretty good for storing waste oil.


 
Baby steps. I'll get that once I get the new garage in and a lift.


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 16, 2013)

I like my old cans and caps that can pour really fast, but one advantage the No-Spill can has for equipment with small tanks (like chainsaws) is that you can control pour speed with one button instead of having to tilt the can for pour speed adjustment.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Apr 16, 2013)

You can buy old style vents and spouts to retrofit the new style.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GAS-CAN-SPO...528?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337f9dab48


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Apr 16, 2013)

I have 2 WWII surplus jerry cans that have been providing service for quite a few years now and one that has been in service since the 80s.  There are plenty still around and I've seen new ones for sale.  You might want to keep an eye out for them.  They aren't cheap, but something that has been in service since the late 40s pays for itself.  The fill hole and spouts look like they've changed, but I'd bet they still work well.  

Matt


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Apr 16, 2013)

EatenByLimestone said:


> I have 2 WWII surplus jerry cans that have been providing service for quite a few years now and one that has been in service since the 80s. There are plenty still around and I've seen new ones for sale. You might want to keep an eye out for them. They aren't cheap, but something that has been in service since the late 40s pays for itself. The fill hole and spouts look like they've changed, but I'd bet they still work well.
> 
> Matt


 

One from the 80s:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-80s...043&pid=100011&prg=1005&rk=5&sd=181105780343&


----------



## nate379 (Apr 16, 2013)

I have 6-7 of those in the shed.  Never have used them, they are heavy as hell!


----------



## Ashful (Apr 16, 2013)

I had similar complaints a year ago, when MasterMech enlightened me to No-Spill:

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/for-the-love-of-simple-gas-cans.89373/

I bought one, very skeptical, and fell in love with it. I liked it so much, I bought three more, even replacing one of my functional old-school cans with a No-Spill. The No-Spill is the first can I've found that can fill my Deere 855 without spilling a drop, and they're fast! Also, they're the heaviest, most durable, non-metallic cans I've ever bought. Well worth the extra few dollars, IMO.


----------



## JustWood (Apr 16, 2013)

Rectangle anti freeze jugs are the best no spill jugs ever. AND free ! The shape makes it easy peasey for no spill fills.


----------



## nate379 (Apr 16, 2013)

Those type of containers don't hold up well to gas.

I had some gas in an empty oil jug for one of the trucks (once in a while the fuel pump/carb would lose prime and it needed some gas dumped down the carb for it to fire up... seemed to always do it 50 miles from no where too)

Anyhow it sat in the bed of teh truck and after 6-7 months it was nearly round.  Between the expansion from heat and the gas softening the plastic it reformed it.


----------



## Hills Hoard (Apr 16, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> . And everbody loves hearing/seeing what Jill has to say on the subject, so without furthur ado.......


 

 i missed everything she said but i'll take 10 of those things!


----------



## Todd 2 (Apr 16, 2013)

Just ordered all three sizes of the No Spills last week, free shipping is slow, should have them thursday or friday. The small engine shops around here use them and like them, time will tell for me, anythings gotta be better than most of the crap on the box store shelves these days.
I ordered one of the flex extension spouts with them, anyone tried that attachment, was wondering if that was 4 bucks wasted or not.


----------



## Wildo (Apr 16, 2013)

I ran my 1.5g no spill and my 2g spectre?(looks like the ones in prev. posts) over w/ my 1ton loaded(cord plus) last Aug.,  n.s. was over half full and spectre? was just under half.  N.S. was creased like it was flattened, other one looked similar.  No spill & no leaks from either after a 11000+lb. gvw crunch.  I remembered that I put them their to stay dry when I felt the axle ride up, but I still can't believe they took it.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 17, 2013)

Hills Hoard said:


> i missed everything she said but i'll take 10 of those things!


 She sure does represent some nice cans.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Apr 17, 2013)

The tells you what the secret is.  You have to push her buttons.


----------

